# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Russian Grammar in Illustrations

## Lucas

I wonder if anyone has heard of this book that was published by Russky Yazyk Publisher in 1994 Moscow. the authors are KI Pekhlivanova and MN Lebedeva.
A friend of mine who studied Russian lends me the book for a while. It explains grammar whit drawing.
I am very gratefull to hear other opinions about this book because I am considering to buy it if it is not a waste of money.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## майк

> I wonder if anyone has heard of this book that was published by Russky Yazyk Publisher in 1994 Moscow. the authors are KI Pekhlivanova and MN Lebedeva.

 *Russian Grammar in Illustrations by K. I. Pekhlivanova, M. N. Lebedeva* link provided by *markaz* in subsequent verbs of motion post in this forum - http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/de ... 1?v=glance  ::

----------


## Lucas

thanks mauk,  ::    ::

----------


## DrRick

Russian Grammar in Illustrations is one of my favorite study books. On a basic level, clear diagrams illustrate grammatical constructions which take a long time for English-speakers to grasp. 
On an intermediate level, the book tackles advanced constructions such as participles. Verbs of motion are handled well. 
On an advanced level, you can study the small print explanations which are written in academic Russian. (There is no English in the book, so it is a total immersion experience). 
I love this book, and paid $8 for it in Moscow.

----------


## Lucas

> Russian Grammar in Illustrations is one of my favorite study books. On a basic level, clear diagrams illustrate grammatical constructions which take a long time for English-speakers to grasp. 
> On an intermediate level, the book tackles advanced constructions such as participles. Verbs of motion are handled well. 
> On an advanced level, you can study the small print explanations which are written in academic Russian. (There is no English in the book, so it is a total immersion experience). 
> I love this book, and paid $8 for it in Moscow.

 Thanks very much.
I am afraid that  the price nowday is about 30 $ in Moscow.  In spite of the price I will order one.

----------


## milaia

[I am afraid that  the price nowday is about 30 $ in Moscow (at Pushkin State Institute's bookstore).  In spite of the price I will order one.[/quote] 
Actually, I paid last year 160 rubles  (About 5 euros) in Moscow for that book. I bought the russian version, don't know if it's cheaper than the english ones.  
It's a fine book, and I learnt a lot (prepositions and verbs of motion) even though my slight level of russian.

----------


## tendu

oooh... i got a copy of this today!!!! (payed about $40 for it used.... *it still has the original price on the back cover of 1P 85K... hahah...)   
worth every penny though.... i would recommend this to ANYONE who feels they are a "visual" learner... cleared up alot of my grammar questions after 2 hours of reading...   ::

----------


## Бармалей

> oooh... i got a copy of this today!!!! (payed about $40 for it used.... *it still has the original price on the back cover of 1P 85K... hahah...)

 Ouch.  ::

----------


## scotcher

Ooh... thanks for the reminder. 
I was given a copy of this book last time I was in Russia, and I forgot all about it. I haven't even looked at it yet.

----------

